# Anyone else really fed up?



## Cazg (Apr 5, 2004)

hiya, im kind of new here so ill start by saying Hi!i know its not good to start off moaning but i jus feel really fed up! does anyone else?ive had pain in my lower back(towards my hips) for about a week now and i jus feel like rubbish! everytime i feel better i beguin to feel worse again and to make things worse im on colofac tablets which are doing sod all and cos of easter (which is a bummer when your allergic to chocolate!) my doctors is closed till Tuesday!does anyone else just want to have a rant?...go on...please..it will make me feel better,lol!well i hope everyone is ok and happy easter!caz


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

The only thing you will get is colofac. Ive been trying for years and never got anywerhe asking for other things. When i stamped my feet i was given peppermint oil. *sigh*


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

HI, i hear ya with being fed up. I have pain predominent IBS and that it. Thats what the doctor finally told me with all my upper gi test came back normal. I didnt think you could have ibs without having c or d but anyways, im so tired of not feeling well. LIke you id start feeling better then wamo back to feeling like yuck again. My boyfriend now wont make plans with me in advance cuz i usually end up calcelling them, i missed his 30th birthday party and am so mad at myself for that. im just not sure what to do anymore.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I'll rant too. I had the worst IBS weekend ever, and it's my Easter vacation, so I was home to relax from college. Instead, every time I put a bite of food in my mouth, I got awful cramps resulting in rushing-to-the-bathroom D. Also, I had awful muscle pains in my arms...really bizarre, as it's never happened to me before, not sure if it's related to the IBS at all. But it drove me nuts. Between my stupid muscle pain and my stupid stomach, I was ready to just get in bed and stay there all weekend. Not a happy Easter. That's my rant. I feel for you guys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sum1tryingtogetby (Feb 11, 2004)

i go to mayo clinic friday but ill rant right quick.life sucks...hate it and dont want to hear anymore keep hoping bull**** cause i hope they can fix me but if not than i hope to die cause this aint living.thanks


----------



## AtiLaw (Apr 11, 2004)

Personally, life has dealt me a nasty card with IBS, and the fun thing is now I have to watch my younger brother go through all the horrible tests at hospital (and in life) that I went through just to find out he will most likely have what I have, and they basically say your on your own! How can doctors get away with that... surely even if they cant find a cure, or even the cause - they could at least help you out with diet info, even a booklet on what ibs is... i just got a goodbye, dont come again.... not impressed!! I had to research the web to find out what the hell it was!!So, I have IBS-D with all the cramps etc... my brother most likely has it too... my father was diagnosed with celiacs disease a few years back, which is how i came to go doctors and finally get tested for stuff (i put up with ibs for over 10 years, getting alot worse within the last 5).Wanna hear something funny?? I recently installed a wireless network in my house so I could surf the net on the toilet!!







little tip for ya!! Get some good work done when your in that room for like an hour a day!! At the end of the day, I have it, and there isnt much I can do... I'm not expecting a mirical cure, or some magic day when I can drink a frappacino mocha from startbucks and not see the same stuff come out 3 mins later!! lol... i wish there was one, but I dont see it happening soon, not to me anyway.but, if anyone does have tips on ibs-d or info on new drugs and trials etc then let me know... please!!! Hope your all coping well anyway... and thats my moan!!


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

HAhaha good one Law! I often do most my work glued to the toilet- well it seems stupid to waste all that time just sat there! Plus it helps take my mind off the pain sometimes


----------



## AtiLaw (Apr 11, 2004)

he he he - well it seems a shame not to make full use of facilities!!







it definately helps take your mind off it all too!!


----------



## samantha145 (Apr 21, 2004)

yea i hear you guys too. my friends say i complain that i dont feel very well too much. of course, they dont get it- except for three of them, two of them dont live near me or anything so we dont know any of the same people. the other one goes to my school but i trust her. so yea anyhooooo i think i've had IBS since i was...lets see... like maybe eight or nine, maybe not i dunno but a few years ago i used to start to get real constipated real easily. the doctors basically just told my parents to use Fleet enema and laxitives and try to keep me as regular as possible, and they made it sound like it was my fault- like i purposely got constipated!!! i hate doctors (most). i started researching about IBS a few months ago and i really think i have it. im kinda scared to go get tested for it.. i am a major needle freak. if i see them on tv for even three seconds i get lots of shivers up my spine and i start hyperventilating. haha...lame i know. the whole colonosgrophy thing sounds pretty freaky too. if anyone has any advice lemme know pretty plz...


----------



## chris r (Apr 21, 2004)

I hear all of you. My husband and I are buying a business to work out of our home because I have had IBS for 2-3 years and lost my job because of it. We recently had the wireless internet installed and it is awesome to be able to do something besides sit there in the biffy and wait. Their are some days I am in there for 8 hours. I have been to the mayo clinic and am doing everything knowen to man that they tell me and this pain and stupid disease doesn't go away. This is my first time on the web and I am so releaved to here that their our others like me. Sometimes I feel like this IBS stuff is all in my head. I feel so crappy and just pray that someday I will be back to my old self. Will this ever happen? Please feel free to e-mail me if you have any Ideas or comments. 35 and bathroom bound is no fun.Good luck to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AtiLaw (Apr 11, 2004)

samantha - colonoscopy, its a breeze!! feels slightly odd puttin ur bum facin people u dont know but you shouldnt need a needle for it because it just feels like pooping!?







infact, I had fun watchin the video of my insides (all clean and pink may i add)... and thats where I first tasted FLEET - that stuff is awful so i feel for ya!







I had a gastoscopy same day as my colonoscopy, the gastroscopy was a little more nasty for me personally because i have small throat holes aparently, so i had a bad reaction to that numbing spray, but its over within a few minutes and all the other people in there having it were fine!!chris - 8 hours?! not all at once i hope!! I have had marathon runs before too, not fun.. I was told for years that it was all in my head, I believed them for a while too, sometimes i still forget its real, for a while I was thought i was a hypocondriac making myself ill by stressing! Hope you do get yourself better again, your not alone, plenty of people out there doin the same thing!


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

my god im so fed up now!! just had a nasty d attack- i haven't had one that bad for a long time







its so hard to be positive about this all!!! I just want to cry and cry... I'm going back to uni tomorrow and have to face the thought of exams and essays again.







sorry about this guys just had to say it to someone xx


----------



## AtiLaw (Apr 11, 2004)

it is bad... feel for ya, had uni exams last year and was up night before with d attacks! I was stupid tonight too, I had pizza!!







I am tired, bloated and cant sleep because i cant lie down for more than a few minutes and the pain wont allow me to sleep just yet!! This just sucks so badly!! But, if you cant say it here then where can you?!







Hope today wasnt too bad for ya ziggy.


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Fed up? Yah I can say I'm fed up. Between the reactions to medications, the clinical trial, the never quite getting into remission, the fistulas (ESPECIALLY the fistulas!), I'm ready to kill someone sometimes. I'm 28 and I take more pills than my 90 year old grandma. I have a pill box! I have a fistula from my colon to my female parts that will one day drive me to another surgery. At least I'm down to the 3 month plan for seeing my GI. I was seeing him more than I see some of my friends. I've had 10 doctors up my ass in the past 2 years. I need to start charging admission.But you have to remember it can ALWAYS be worse. Not to belittle anything or anyone, we all need to vent, but if you try to keep that motto it makes all this #### a little bit easier. I know it helps me maintain my sanity. That and a really wicked sense of humor.


----------



## Sani99 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi guys I'm new here, just been diagnosed! It's amazing what some people have to go through.I had no idea about IBS until I was diagnosed and I seriously believe non-sufferers need to start taking it seriously!What works for me is peppermint tea. I don't know how exactly you would use peppermint oil...but the tea does the trick. I also use Buscopan tablets (non prescription).I'm not sure if they are available in all countries (I'm in Australia) but usually I take two of them and two Aspirin.This however doesn't always work. The other day I planned to go to the movies, and I was in so much pain.Luckily keeping still in the movie really helped. I wish doctors were more understanding. My doctor just told me to change my diet.Well, HOW do I change my diet if almost everything I eat gives me cramps/constipation/diarrhea??Anyways, I'm sure we will all learn to cope with it, we have no other choice!


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

hi again guys... I'm back at uni now but needless to say my stomach is playing up!! I don't know whether to take immodium cos if it is just anxiety it might screw things up more!! well... we'll see.. am not looking forward to starting lectures again tomorrow!!


----------



## caz255 (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi guys.....id like to moan!Im feeling completely down at the moment! Im at Uni and my stomach just doesnt want to behave at the moment! Have the pressure of revising for exams and have just started a new relationship! Dont think he really understands how self conscious ibs can make u feel! Feeling very unloved and just wanted to chat to ppl who know how I am feeling!Thanks for listening to me rant!C xxxxxxx


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hello Claire!! I'm in the same position as you- exams etc coming up- no new relationship for me though sadly!!







I find that even if I'm not panicking in my head my stomach is still dodgy.. Things are dodgy at the minute (Tuesday's are v.hectic here!). I'm sitting with my button undone on my trousers hehe..!! you so didn't need to know that but never mind!!Feel free to rant at me any time!! I know how you feel and it's difficult to talk to non IBSers about all this.. email me if you want. (same goes for anyone) God... i sound like I have no friends!! I just don't like talking to them about the damned IBS stuff.lots of lovexxx


----------



## caz255 (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey Ziggy!Thanks for ur reply! Im lucky at the minute as most of my lectures have finished for revision period! Woohoo! as for the trousers thats my fav trick too, wear a baggy top no one will know! Will probably take u up on the offer of emailing u, i love this message board lots of ppl who understand what ur going through! Feel free to rant back!Loadsa love n hugsCxxxxxxxx


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi again... I have another week and a half of lectures before revision time. Unfortunately I have my oral exam in like less than 2 weeks !! argh..!! What are you studying?I love this message board too, it's a brill idea and so helpful!xxx


----------



## caz255 (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi!Im studying Business Administration at Cardiff Uni! Am really from Bath, miss being home when Im not feeling to great!Im taking it ur doing a language or some kind? May be wrong but u said oral and that kinda springs to mind! My exams start on the 10th of may so really dont have much time less to revise! So many distarctions tho good and bad!Hope todays a good day for u!Love n hugsC xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

hi guys im just guna have a little rant as i feel AWFUL. for the past few days ive had a really upset tum and since about 11am ive had raelly strong nausea, more so than usual. i feel like utter ####.im really lucky as a girl in my class at college has ibs (it was such a relief when she told me she has it too!) and so we always have a good moan to each other! thing is i would never had known she suffers too unless id mentioned it.Hows everyone else doing today?Sarah


----------



## BigmadfrogUCSC (Apr 29, 2004)

I will start off by saying Hello to everyone... My Name is Morgan, I am a freshman at UC Santa Cruz.I have had stomach problems for a long time now and it has been worse in the last 5 months. All my tests have come back normal and the docs are starting to think I have IBS-D. Today was bad. I kept thinking that they would find something anything but all my tests are normal...Being in College with IBS-D is no good!! I am in the dorms and that means we all share a bathroom! The bathrooms here at UCSC are coed wich makes things that much worse. Sitting down next to a girl makes everything ever more upsetting.But, I was happy to find this site. I am glad to know that at lest there are other people who know what it's like to live with the pain all the time. For a while when I first start getting the pain then the D I thought I was the only one in the world who felt that way. I am glad to know that I am not alone (but at the same time its sad to think that so many people have to live with this).


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

Yeh I'm doing French and German.... Better not write too much else as it's overlapping with everyone else's posts!! Hope you guys are feeling better soon!!xx


----------

